

Mumbai Hackers and Founders Meet - Round 3 - nns1212
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183401495047729

======
nns1212
Time for the third round of Hackers and Founders - Mumbai meet!

So, a dinner meet for Mumbai based hackers and founders. If you love
<http://news.ycombinator.com/> \- you should come. If you have started your
own startup, or are looking for co-founders or people to join your team, you
should come. If you have a cool side project and want to scale it up, you
should come.

(This is a Dutch event. Not free. Everyone shares the bill.)

Time: Wednesday, June 29 · 7:00pm - 10:00pm Location: TBD (Somewhere in
Bandra)

------
TheRealmccoy
Hi, Can we have a page set up somewhere to register/get info. Thanks

~~~
nns1212
We are going to build a web soon. Until that you can RSVP for the event here:
<http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183401495047729>

Thanks!

------
nns1212
Venue Updated to Red Box Cafe, Bandra

